# milford, ct - Boss 8.2 VXT $3000



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Boss 8.2 VXT for sale, decent shape, no rust really. Like new edges, brand new a frame and center section. Original a frame was a bit tweaked, so it was replaced, to be safe, replaced the center as well. New center pins, and hardware. Located in Milford CT can deliver locally.

3,000 for plow

call/text 2035218717

Have truck side for additional 500$
Mount, wiring, and controller from 00 f250
Mount Fits 00-07 trucks.


----------



## PLC1985 (Nov 25, 2007)

How much?


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Located in Milford CT, can deliver locally. 3k for plow, 500 for truck side.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

Bump. I'll move a little for someone willing to take the whole package


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

bump, no snow in my area, would love to take advantage of the downtime and move this


----------

